
World Oil Capacity to Peak in 2010 Says Petrobras CEO - chaostheory
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6169
======
davist
This is actually a rather big deal. He's not the first oil CEO to say it, but
probably the most important one at least for US imports, etc.

